# Going to School Tomorrow!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Got my NRA Pistol class tomorrow. I talked to the instructor tonight who is a LEO and a pretty cool dude! Turns out I live in one of the two counties were the Sheriff doesn't like to issue permits. My instructor is in a diffrent county. Colorado is a shall issue state so they have no choice but Dave, my instructor, was giving me the inside scoop on how to deal with any problems I might run in to going through the process. The more I talk to the guy the more I like him.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck on the class. Have fun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good luck on the class and with the sheriff that's against personal protection.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Enjoy, learn, good luck


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow what a blast! Dave my instructor is about the coolest LEO I have ever met. He made the whole experience safe and fun at the same time. The guy is a natural for teaching people how to shoot and shoot safe. He had us shooting strong side, weak side, kant shooting, and point shooting. He talked to us about practice with an empty gun for that one in a million chance you might have to use your gun on a BG. The guy was totally real world. He covered everything I can think of from trigger control to keeping your gun clean. Just a totally awesome experience! :smt068

PS
I just LOVE my Ruger P345. It is such a sweet shooting pistol!


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

I´m glad you enjoyed the class and it seems that you learned something.
So keep practicing and keep in mind what a real pro teached you.
Who knows when s**t happens? It will probably save your life.


----------

